# whats the rules for back to mac?



## HapaDynazty (Jan 25, 2007)

i know u have to have 6 empties but what can u get - which mac counters participate etc?


----------



## Ambi (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25420


----------

